# Rianne and her new pet



## ainsleyyip (Aug 23, 2012)

We got a golden retriever puppy last saturday and my girls love her to bits







[/URL] 220812 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 23, 2012)

All together now.... awwwwwwww!!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> All together now.... awwwwwwww!!!



Hey!  Get your own line! 

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness! How sweet is that!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Aug 23, 2012)

she only dares to do this when Amber my puppy is sleeping or lazing. Haha


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 21, 2012)

#2






[/URL] 191212 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]

#3






[/URL] 211212 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


#4






[/URL] 151212 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tee (Dec 22, 2012)

Really nice series.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow!  Did your daughter ever shrink!


----------



## ManualMode (Dec 23, 2012)

ainsleyyip said:


> #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are all awesome! Nice!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 23, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but where is this person at?!  These are the best damn "Mom" pictures I've ever seen on here!  BRING HER BACK!  I WANNA SEE MORE!  And I don't even LIKE kids, but I love THESE!   :hug::


----------



## thetrue (Dec 23, 2012)

She just posted those last three like two days ago....crazy girl!


----------



## Tee (Dec 23, 2012)

The puppy sure did grow a lot in 4 months.  And I agree with e.rose.  I rarely like kid pics but these are fun and good.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 23, 2012)

thetrue said:
			
		

> She just posted those last three like two days ago....crazy girl!



HAHAHA!  Sorry it was late when I was looking at this.  I love these!!! :heart:


----------



## amolitor (Dec 23, 2012)

The second lot's quite a bit better than the first one, too! The first one is good pretty much only because of the subject matter, which is just so damn photogenic you almost can't miss. The later series is pretty good as photography, as well as being super cute!

Well done, OP.


----------



## TMichael (Dec 23, 2012)

Great set. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mully (Dec 23, 2012)

I like #4 ....very cute and natural.  Old or not it is good!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 23, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Wow!  Did your daughter ever shrink!



Laf, time laps methinks.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for liking the photos.. Here is another one

#5 little girls' secrets (maybe they are plotting how to kick daddy out of bed at night)







[/URL] 061112 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 26, 2012)

All of your photos are gorgeous! Love this one from your Flickr: nn1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ainsleyyip (Dec 27, 2012)

jowensphoto said:
			
		

> All of your photos are gorgeous! Love this one from your Flickr: nn1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Thank u


----------



## emdiemci (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow great pictures


----------



## ainsleyyip (Mar 23, 2013)

#6






[/URL] IMG_0009 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## nmoody (Mar 23, 2013)

Wonderful shot! The look they are giving each other is so loving.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 23, 2013)

nmoody said:


> Wonderful shot! The look they are giving each other is so loving.


That's not loving, that's plotting!  Rover: "Okay kid, here's the deal.  I'm going to go to the back door and start barking like Hades, you sneak back into the kitchen, grab that bag of cookies and meet me in the backyard!"

GREAT shot, fantastic expressions.


----------



## ainsleyyip (Apr 1, 2013)

#7 






[/URL] 010413 (1) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ainsleyyip (Apr 26, 2013)

#8






[/URL] 250413 by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2013)

Bwahahahahahaaaaa!!!!  Another winner!


----------



## Fairdale (Apr 26, 2013)

What a great set of photos you have taken, between the puppy and your daughter they are all just so cute I love them all


----------



## ainsleyyip (Apr 28, 2013)

#9






[/URL] amber (wm) by Pixietots, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sarah_19_nz (Apr 28, 2013)

beautiful photos I love em!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Apr 28, 2013)

Awh


----------



## ainsleyyip (Sep 20, 2013)

#10 



#11


----------



## ainsleyyip (Mar 20, 2014)

been a long time since I posted =)

#11


#12


----------



## EOV (Mar 20, 2014)

They are all beautiful.


----------

